# Logan 7" Shaper



## MyLilMule (Apr 13, 2022)

I accidentally bought a DS7 shaper at auction. But I know little to nothing about it.

I searched Vintage Machinery for anything on it and came up empty. Not even sure of when these were made, the only ones I found in the catalogs were 8" shapers.

I'd appreciate any and all information anyone could give me on it. I couldn't find a serial number, just a plate with the model number stamped into it.









						Good grief. I did it again. Lol! Not sure what I am going to do with it yet, if if I will keep it.
					






					youtube.com


----------



## MyLilMule (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## DAT510 (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a Logan 7" Shaper.  The 7" were the earlier version.  I believe the 7" was originally made by Porter Cable and acquired Logan, with later  version updated by Logan to have a crank up table, additional table support bracket, and renamed to the 8".  From what I've been able to find Mfg dates for the 7" was the early 1940's

Mine's a great little machine.


----------



## MyLilMule (Apr 13, 2022)

Thanks. That helps a lot in determining age, etc.

I like the fact that it's from that era. Makes me think about keeping it. I did find what looks like a serial number: 10DS44. It was stamped on the cross slide. But I couldn't find anything that would suggest a manufacture date.


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 13, 2022)

Mine's stamped 10DS23


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 13, 2022)

man, I love accidental auction buys! Especially when they're other peoples


----------



## MyLilMule (Apr 13, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> man, I love accidental auction buys! Especially when they're other peoples



If you knew what I paid, you’d wish it was you. 

I honestly didn’t think my bid would hold up. Especially when there was 30 minutes left. If you’ve ever watched auctions, you know that the last 30 minutes the price can quadruple. I watched a collection of scrap metal go from $200 to $800 in a matter of 10 minutes.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm glad you got it - even though it was by an accident.  -My shapers- I had to drive 6 hours round trip for each, on top of what I paid.

I hope you enjoy and tool up.  those Logans were nice little shapers.


----------



## MyLilMule (May 8, 2022)

A short video I made of the first run of the shaper.


----------



## dlinva (May 9, 2022)

I want one...


----------



## Dabbler (May 9, 2022)

it is purdy...


----------



## Grandtools (Aug 16, 2022)

Just found this post. I also have a 7" Logan shaper I'm working on. Doesn't seem to be many 7" around.


----------



## MyLilMule (Aug 16, 2022)

Grandtools said:


> Just found this post. I also have a 7" Logan shaper I'm working on. Doesn't seem to be many 7" around.


Can you post a picture? I'm curious if yours is something other than pea green. LOL.

Not too many. They were originally made by Porter Cable and then sold the product to Logan. The 7" was only made for a little while in the 40s and then they came out with an 8".

If yours has the T slots in the table, it may be the same age as mine. The ones without were some of the earlier ones.


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 16, 2022)

Shaper sizing is a bit subjective, based roughly on the stroke and overall envelope of the shaper.  Most shapers are sized a bit smaller than their actual stroke, as you need overrun on both ends to cut that much.  That being said, it may very well be that the 7" and 8" versions of those shapers have the same stroke and the 8" version got an extra inch from the marketing department.  Anyone who's worked with both can verify whether that's true or not.  This came up with my "10 inch" Lewis, which works out to a max stroke of around 9", making it more of an 8" shaper.  Still, they are nice machines to have.  Of course I'm a bit shaper crazy, I have 5 shapers and 3 planers.  That's after I sold 2 shapers to make some room.  Good luck with it.


----------

